# Hound names



## Cuppatea (30 April 2011)

Need a hound name begining with 'G'

Suggestions?


----------



## Alec Swan (30 April 2011)

cuppatea said:



			Need a hound name begining with 'G'

Suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

Dog or bitch?

Alec.


----------



## Cuppatea (30 April 2011)

Dog! Forgot that might make a difference......!


----------



## Alec Swan (30 April 2011)

cuppatea said:



			Dog! Forgot that might make a difference......!
		
Click to expand...

Actually,  I don't know why I asked.  Hounds names are so often sexless!

Now then,  it depends upon the type of hound,  and how he views life.  It also depends whether you want to go "traditional"  and be staid,  or give him a name like George.  Hardly a name for a hound!!

A pic would be a good idea,  sometimes names just leap out at you!!

Alec.


----------



## Cuppatea (30 April 2011)

we did consider 'Gary' today....!
Made even more funny that the huntsman is called Gary!!


----------



## SonnysMum (30 April 2011)

Gerald


----------



## Alec Swan (1 May 2011)

Ghastly? 

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 May 2011)

we had a hound called Gazza once.


----------



## hunteress (1 May 2011)

we had a great Hound called GANGSTER .


----------



## irish_only (1 May 2011)

Grumble
Gannet
Guardian
Gandolph


----------



## Dobiegirl (1 May 2011)

Traditional is Gallant.

As you are a racing fan how about Grundy, Generous or Galaleo(spelt wrong)


----------



## Happy Hunter (1 May 2011)

Greateful
Gerwin
Gipfel
Goliad
Gremlin - Make sure not to feed after midnight!!!! 
Gustel
Gunter


----------



## tootsietoo (1 May 2011)

Glorious
Google
Grape
Goliath
Gillie
Gorgeous

are some ones that randomly spring to mind.  I also thought of Gary!  How about Graham?!  I knew a girl once who worked in a dealing yard who called all the horses mens names - Colin, Martin, Fred, Pete etc!


----------



## RuthnMeg (1 May 2011)

Gadget - as in Go Gadget Go!
Greedy!
Gamble


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (1 May 2011)

Hounds, (well most animals really) are better with 2 sylaable names;
Gunner
Goblet
Granite
Graceful
Galaxy
Google
Garter
Gameboy
Goblin
Gospel
Garlic
Gravity
Guardsman
Grimsby

here are some more suggestions and if all else fails look in the dictonary! What is the sire's name?


----------



## combat_claire (1 May 2011)

General
Gambler
Goodwood
Governor
Grocer
Griffin
Goblin
Gordon
Goshawk
Godfrey
Gabriel
Garter
Gameboy
Gaylord
Gangster
Gunner
Gromit
Growler
Granite
Graduate
Grapeshot
Galahad
Guardsman
Gandalf
Guinness
Gunsmith
Gaffer
Goldsmith
Groundsman
Gulliver
Gandhi
Gardener
Gander
Gallant
Grumpy
Gumboot
Gimmick
Gilbert
Grafter
Gunshot
Grasper
Grumbler
Grappler
Glancer
Glover
Gentry
Gundry
Galloway
Grammar
Gamecock
Goldfinch
Gladstone
Gothic
Garter
Gatsby
Gossamer
Golfer
Grenville
Grampian
Gannet
Gangway
Gallant
Galway
Garrison
Gordon
Gopher
Gory

These have all been taken from genuine hound show programmes and puppy show lists, which I always use  as a starting point when I have hound pups to name. You can always nick some good ones off other packs!


----------



## SonnysMum (1 May 2011)

So, Somebody actually called a Hound, Gory...Aww poor thing


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (1 May 2011)

Yer mine were off a puppy show list as well CC, alltho were a few more to add, not sure were my Peterbourough schedule gone, alltho think OP may have enough to be getting on with now, unless a very unique name was wanted


----------



## Fiagai (1 May 2011)

Here ye go...

Graflax
Grendle
Gabler
Gimlet
Gaheris
Galahad  
Gareth  
Gawain 
Geraint 
Griflet 

(the last 6 were all Knights of the Round Table!)


----------



## daydreambeliever (1 May 2011)

Giza as in the place or Geezer as in bloke  
Sounds similar however you spell it.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 May 2011)

SonnysMum said:



			So, Somebody actually called a Hound, Gory...Aww poor thing 

Click to expand...

Or worse still,  Gordon,  especially if the poor sod was tan coloured. 

Alec.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (1 May 2011)

Gullable (no idea how to spell it but u can prop guess wot I mean?)
Goblet
Garnet
Grackle
Goring
Grenade
Gretna (not really a male name tho)


----------



## Cuppatea (1 May 2011)

wow! Thanks guys, there are plenty here to choose from now!!
Goblin and gremlin suit him for the way he eats and he noises he makes whilst doing it!
We have been calling him Geoffrey to try to kick start us into  getting a definate name, however it seems to suit him!  OH refuses to leave it as that though.....


----------



## Herne (2 May 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Actually,  I don't know why I asked.  Hounds names are so often sexless!
		
Click to expand...

Not really. 

Traditionally, dog hounds tend to be given names that are nouns, whereas bitches tend to be given names that are adjectives or adverbs - however there are lots of exceptions to this "rule".

Goblet, for example, is often a bitch's name, as are goldfinch, galaxy and gospel.

Gallant, on the other hand, is usually a dog hound's name.

Any hound name should ideally be two syllables with a consonant in-between - apparantly this is what dogs find easier to distinguish.


----------



## Alec Swan (2 May 2011)

Herne,

how right you are!!  Without any reference to grammar,  it's a rather instinctive thing,  and always has been!  Hear the name of any hound or dog,  I think,  and the very name will give us a clue to the gender. 

Alec.


----------



## brighteyes (2 May 2011)

Glory would be OK


----------



## Max123 (3 May 2011)

Gnasher


----------



## Countrygirl (3 May 2011)

Gotham
Goshawk
Gorman
Gorley
Goadsby
Sorry thats it for now, just quickly off the top of my head, as I am supposed to be working!! H&H forum has a lot to answer for! lol


----------



## combat_claire (3 May 2011)

SonnysMum said:



			So, Somebody actually called a Hound, Gory...Aww poor thing 

Click to expand...

Not guilty of picking that name although we do have bitches named Bagel, Bramble & a Biscuit in our pack! 

I did see an Eminem entered at Peterborough one year and thought I had misheard the Blaston winner announcement for Cheshire Forest Pondweed. Bizarrely the traditional list of names that has been floating around the kennels for centuries suggested Hymen as a suitable name for a bitch hound...


----------



## EJ70 (3 May 2011)

Gannet, I think that has already been said, plenty to  choose from!


----------



## Bedlam (3 May 2011)

How about :

Gigolo
Godfrey
Golly


----------



## Bedlam (3 May 2011)

Oh - and then there's always Gatsby.....?


----------



## doodleberry (3 May 2011)

hiya what is his/ her mother called? gaddabout , graceful , greystone. gremlin, grapeshot are just a few g's x your meant to name with the first 2 letters from the bitches name?


----------



## Cuppatea (3 May 2011)

doodleberry said:



			hiya what is his/ her mother called? gaddabout , graceful , greystone. gremlin, grapeshot are just a few g's x your meant to name with the first 2 letters from the bitches name?
		
Click to expand...

i dont know! im sure i was told but really cant remember - too busy giving cuddles.....

what do you all think of gulliver? was suggested to us today and its on the possible list...
here he is:


----------



## welshie1982 (3 May 2011)

what a lovely pup.
just been told our sec has named her pup Gucci!!!
dont know what the boss will think shouting that


----------



## EAST KENT (4 May 2011)

I had one called Governer, his sister was Gossip,who we reared here on a foster Mum bull terrier.


----------

